# ربى اجذبنى الى حبك



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ربى اجذبنى الى حبك الدافئ وحضنك الذى ليس مثيل له حبيبى الهى يسوع هانذا اناديك يا الهى لا تتركنى لحالى فى طريقى الهى طبيبى انظر جروحى ربى حبيبى لا تتركنى لحالى فى طريقى امش لحالى فى طريقى وحيدا الهى امسك يدى فهى تطلبك ولسانى ينطق اسمك وقلبى يبتهج عند رؤيتك ربى لا تذهب عنى وترحل ربى فانت مناراتى وروحى التى تقول ربى فهى ليست تسوى شئ بدونك ربى اجعلنى فى صدرتك قليلا ضمنى يا الهى حتى احي بالامان ويستريح قلبى فانا اسمعك تنادى عليا هانذا قادمه يا حبيبى اليك فهانذا قادمه يا الهى يا حبيبى يا الهى فانا ليس لى غيرك ربى لا تتركنى يا حبيبى اسير فى طريق الهلاك ربى اسمى محفور على كفك وعلى قلبك وبسببى انا تالمت وتعذبت وصلبت ربى خلقت لى هذا العالم الجميل الذى كل مكان يدل على حبك وحنانك وانك الهى القادر على كل شئ ربى عندما انظر فى المراه ارى انسان به عين وانف واذن وشعر انسان يلمس يحس ربى انت ابرع واجمل وقادر على كل شئ فمن يسطيع فعل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سوى انت القدير فانت خلقت كل هذا لى وفعلت كل هذا من اجلى كل شئ من اجلى انا فانا ماذا فعلت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا حبيبى ساعدنى وارجوك لا تتركنى مهما قسى قلبى فانا ليس لى سواك يا حبيبى رغم ما افعله كل يوم وكل ليله ادق فى رجلك يا الهى يا حبيبى مسمار وتنصلب من جديد من اجل خطاياى الدانئه واليائسه ربى ارجوك ارجو العفو منك والسماح فانت قلبك به حب وحنان لم اره من قبل يا حبيبى اشكرك لانى متاكد انك راح تسامحنى وراح تنسى خطاياى التى ليس لها مدى وانا يا الهى سوف احاول الرجوع اليك حتى لا تتركنى يا حبيبى وتقول اذهب عنى ايها الملعون فانا لا اعرفك سوف احاول حتى تسامحنى يا حبيبى فانت الباقى لى وسمائك عالمى والباقى لى ونفس السؤال يدور فى عقلى وفكرى وقلبى ( ماذا فعلت من اجلك لكى تفعل كل هذا من اجلى ؟؟؟؟؟)​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> اشكرك لانى متاكد انك راح تسامحنى وراح تنسى خطاياى التى ليس لها مدى


*صباح الخير...*
*صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...*
*الرب ينور دربك...*
*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ربى اسمى محفور على كفك وعلى قلبك وبسببى انا تالمت وتعذبت وصلبت ربى خلقت لى هذا العالم الجميل الذى كل مكان يدل على حبك وحنانك وانك الهى القادر على كل شئ​*


 
آمين آمين آمين

شكرا للصلاه والكلمات الجميله جداا


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح الخير...*
> *صلاتك رائعة اختي الغالية...*
> *الرب ينور دربك...*
> *ميرسي كتير...*


 

صباح الفل

ميرسي جدا علي كلامك الجميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين آمين آمين
> 
> شكرا للصلاه والكلمات الجميله جداا





نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرة تانية ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية الاخت Dona Nabil...*
*يا يسوع اشفقك على ابنتك Dona Nabil وكن معها في محنتها...*
*اشكرك يا رب لأنك استجبت لي...*


----------



## DODY2010 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ربى اسمى محفور على كفك وعلى قلبك وبسببى انا تالمت وتعذبت وصلبت ربى خلقت لى هذا العالم الجميل الذى كل مكان يدل على حبك وحنانك وانك الهى القادر على كل شئ

اجمل كلماتربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مرة تانية ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نية الاخت dona nabil...*
> *يا يسوع اشفقك على ابنتك dona nabil وكن معها في محنتها...*
> *اشكرك يا رب لأنك استجبت لي...*


 

ربنا معها ان شاء الله

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ربى اسمى محفور على كفك وعلى قلبك وبسببى انا تالمت وتعذبت وصلبت ربى خلقت لى هذا العالم الجميل الذى كل مكان يدل على حبك وحنانك وانك الهى القادر على كل شئ
> 
> اجمل كلماتربنا يبارك حياتكم


 

ربنا يخليك ويعوضك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم اجذبنى لحبك اكثر واكثر


----------



## روزي86 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------

